# name this fish !!



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

I caught this pretty lil thing at Rocky Fork today. 
what is it? Bluegill, rock bass, ROCKGILL??
C&R


----------



## joshtrum (Jun 13, 2009)

according to the A - Z species guide on ODNR, and if you ask me, that is a warmouth. a hyrbid of a bass and a sunfish, makes sense as it doesn't look like any other gill or sunfish i've seen and it has a similar coloration to the picture on ODNR, my only guess since it looks like that, but if i'm wrong not surprised.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

no where on the ohio DNR site does it mention this fish being a cross breed. As far as i know it is it's own species entirely.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Green sunfish.

Steve


----------



## joshtrum (Jun 13, 2009)

joshtrum said:


> but if i'm wrong not surprised.


I got to find where I read it at, but some website said they were a mix after looking at other websites and the ODNR again i'd have to agree in saying it's a green sunfish haha, told you I was probably wrong


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Warmouth's are not hybrids. I think joshtrum is thinking of a "meanmouth". 

The fish isn't a warmouth as warmouth don't typically have green or blue in the lines on their face (I believe this is one of the few times where color is actually reliable when it comes to IDing a fish). It's obviously not a rockbass. It could be a hybrid green sunfish as green sunfish can hybridize with some other Lepomis sp.. But I think it is just a green sunfish with very vibrant colors, they are probably spawning now.

Steve


----------



## conley1414 (Feb 12, 2010)

looks like a warmouth to me.


----------



## joshtrum (Jun 13, 2009)

Alter said:


> Warmouth's are not hybrids. I think joshtrum is thinking of a "meanmouth".


What would be another name for meanmouth?


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

looks like a warmouth sunfish with the 3 anal spines..with some crazy coloration lol that can change though pretty quickly right? like rockbass..its like their trying to camo themselves for being out of the water. Or it could just be a sunfish


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

Meanmouth is the name given to the hybrids between either large and smallmouth bass or the hybrids of smallmouth and spotted bass (both hybrids have been called meanmouth).

I guess I can't argue against the possibility that the fish could be a warmouth. The green in the light lines on the face is wrong but color is usually a crappy way to ID fish. Both the green sunfish and warmouth have only 3 spines on the anal fin. The only way to know for sure would be to check for the warmouth's patch of teeth in the mouth or count scales above the lateral line.

Steve


----------



## Daddy830 (Aug 27, 2009)

I think its a green sunfish, possibly some type of hybrid green I guess.
The lines on a warmouths cheeks arent blue or green. 
Heres another website I go to for fish ID.

http://www.tnfish.org/FishIdentificationID_TWRA/FishKey.htm

But the title of the thread is name this fishId call it Jimmy or Billy or maybe lil Tony.


----------



## JamesChavis (May 22, 2010)

Topwater Tony said:


> I caught this pretty lil thing at Rocky Fork today.
> what is it? Bluegill, rock bass, ROCKGILL??
> C&R


Im from Brunswick County ,N.C. As a kid I fished Waccamaw River ALOT. I came across these quite bit then...would catch them by the buckets at a time off crawfish. Everybody back home called them MawMouth....not sure on the spelling but goin buy how they said it. Everybody said was a cross between a bream and a bass. Great fun to catch and good eatin!!! Was just telling my son about them the other day!!


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Check out this link: http://www.cnr.vt.edu/efish/families/bandedsunfish.html

RiverDoc


----------



## Ol'Bassman (Sep 9, 2008)

Looks to me like it has a little Jack Demsey in it. Could a Jack Demsey cross with a sunfish or rock bass?


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Ol'Bassman said:


> Looks to me like it has a little Jack Demsey in it. Could a Jack Demsey cross with a sunfish or rock bass?


didn't you see what Treytd32 said about the 3 anal spines?
:bulgy-eyes:


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

That fish name is herbert he liv's under the therd rock next door to fuzzy slipers


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

its bait


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Catch those in the Cuyahoga once in a while.
It's a _*bassagill*_.


----------



## namu1107 (Apr 27, 2010)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=160403

Not quite sure if that linked worked, but, in 2005 there was another thread just like this..check it out


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Topwater Tony said:


> Name this fish!!


I would name him Tony after you, or maybe Fred or Buster......


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

It would help if the catcher would tell us how long it was.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

rockbass with dark suntan!!!!


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

RiverDoc said:


> It would help if the catcher would tell us how long it was.


i didnt measure it, just took a pic and tossed it back. it was close to the size of my hand thats in the pic.


LMRsmallmouth said:


> I would name him Tony after you, or maybe Fred or Buster......


lol


Daddy830 said:


> But the title of the thread is name this fishId call it Jimmy or Billy or maybe lil Tony.


lil' Tony is cool lol


----------



## Procraft180 (Apr 10, 2008)

I would say he looks like a Steve or maybe even a Winston. Just my guess?


----------



## CCRiley2 (Sep 18, 2006)

I vote for Jimmy
So the voting poll is:
2 votes Tony, or affectionitly Lil' Tony
1 vote Jimmy
1 vote little Jack Demsey
1 vote anal spine
1 vote Steve


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

for warmouth, also. 

Wish I'd gotten here sooner w/some real comedy....


----------



## GhostX (May 24, 2010)

I caught some of those at Jackson OH Lake last year.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

This is a little too late to help but maybe this will help someone in the future.

*How to properly identify sunfish in 6 (or less) easy steps:*

*1*. Pectoral fins long and pointed, extending to or beyond the anterior rim of the eye when bent forward - go to 2.
Pectoral fins shorter and tips rounded - go to 4.

*2*. Dark spot on the back portion of the dorsal fin; body with vertical bars - *bluegill*
No dark spot and body without bars - go to 3.

*3*. Pectoral fins very long and extending to or beyond the dorsal fin base - *redear *(shellcracker)
Pectoral fins shorter not extending to the dorsal fin - *pumpkinseed*

*4*. Tongue with a tooth patch - *warmouth*
No tooth patch - go to 5.

*5*. Lateral line scales 43-50; relatively large mouth, jaw extending to or well beyond front rim of eye- go to 6.
Lateral line scales 32-43; small mouth; white margin on the opercular lobe - *longear*

*6*. Large mouth; body "bass-like"; dark spot on the back portion of the dorsal fin (not essential); opercular lobe bony and inflexible - *green sunfish*
Mouth smaller, deeper body, no dark spot on dorsal fin; opercular lobe fleshy - *redbreast*


----------



## jsm197 (Mar 11, 2010)

Definately a green sunfish


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I'd call him Lil Wayne.Looks like a bunch of tatoos on him.

Roscoe


----------



## Topwater Tony (Sep 30, 2009)

montagc said:


> In any case, that guy sure has some ambition, what size jig is that!?


thats what i was saying man o man... thats a 3/4 oz Football head jig with a craw on it.... sheesh. that lil fish is a bully !!


----------

